
MongoDB: We think it is time for an extension of copyleft - jashkenas
http://lists.opensource.org/pipermail/license-review_lists.opensource.org/2018-October/003672.html
======
kevin_b_er
In this I count on MongoDB Inc's intentions to be hollow. I doubt care about
copyleft being extended so much as trying to find new avenues for require paid
licenses for existing use. In this sense they are not born of a desire for
more copyleft, but profit.

